# Duda como medir capacitores



## alomar (Abr 28, 2009)

hola colegas saludes...como ustedes sabran en un gran porcentaje de fallas en los equipos electrónicos la falla esta en un capacitor o condensador por lo que es importante saber determinar si este esta en buen estado o no o si su capacitancia esta en el valor de su fabricación original por que muchas veces no estan en su valor original o se desvalorizan como sucede tambien en las resistencias. por ejemplo en los capacitores electroliticos muchas veces hasta que los cambio me doy cuenta que estan malos por lo que a simple vista no hay ningun desperfecto a veces con solo verlo uno se da cuenta que esta malo porque muchas veces estan reventados o inflados pero en la mayoria de casos no es asi... tengo una pregunta: según el diagrama que les adjunto que fue publicado en el libro ¨intruducción al analisis de circuitos electricos¨ de Robert Boylestad el siguiente circuito puede determinar por comparación la capacitancia de un capacitor por medio de otro capacitor conocido... mi pregunta es como hago para saber la capacitancia del que se supone que conozco (capacitor conocido en este caso C3) y la resistencia asociada (resistencia R3) puedo fabricar un galvanometro si tengo un medidor de bobina movil para corriente dc y voltaje dc. y que frecuencia sería ¿¿ la de línea que es de 60 hz?

Alguien tiene un metodo mejor para medir la capacitancia de un condensador que sea de fabricación casera o artesanal... gracias de antemano por sus respuestas...


----------



## Guest (Abr 28, 2009)

hola supongo que la capacidad conocida la podes obtener utilizando un capacimetro, la resistencia asociada al capacitor R3 ni idea,,, es la resistencia de perdida ? saludos


----------



## rash (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola, mira por aquí...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/instrumentacion-basica-taller-aficionado-electronico-19782/

saludos...


----------



## alomar (Abr 29, 2009)

gracias colegas por sus respuestas... siempre son de mucha ayuda


----------

